# I am a proud Papa!!!



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Today my little one graduated pre school!!
They grow up too fast.....way too fast.  
We had her favorite food after the ceromony. Ice cream.  

Future heart breakers


----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2008)

You're right on the future heart breaker part.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2008)

Parents are always proud when their kids go further in school then they did.

Congratulations Puff!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice Puff! You owe it all to your wife!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 10, 2008)

What a lovely little angel!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 10, 2008)

Good looking kido there Puff.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2008)

I fell in love with that kid when she turned those big blue eyes
up at me and smiled....all kids are cute, but I'm telling you, that
kid is special.  She probably needs a bigger pirate hat by now.


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2008)

The one on the left looks like she's gonna be a stripper.  (not judging... just saying)  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 10, 2008)

I think its stupid that kids "GRADUATE" from pre-school. :roll:


----------



## john pen (Jun 11, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> The one on the left looks like she's gonna be a stripper.  (not judging... just saying)  :roll:



Where did that come from ????

Congrats Puff..


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Somewhere , on a kids forum, your daughter (she looks like a great kid , by the way) is posting a thread titled "I'm an Embarrased Daughter!" 

ps. Rempe hates preschool graduation, because he was arrested for "inappropriate touching" at a local one last year!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 11, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Somewhere , on a kids forum, your daughter (she looks like a great kid , by the way) is posting a thread titled "I'm an Embarrased Daughter!"
> 
> ps. Rempe hates preschool graduation, because he was arrested for "inappropriate touching" at a local one last year!


I was looking for something to reply with...no need to...well said Dave.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Puff, a child that cute couldn't possibly come from your DNA.  

Notice the MILF walking in the door in first pic????


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2008)

Yup they grow up fast congrats Puff & family


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2008)

congrats...mj is done in a few weeks


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2008)

Woodman...I want a retraction immediately or I'll ban you!


----------



## Unity (Jun 11, 2008)

You have good reason to be proud, Puff. Beautiful child -- and _smart!_  

--John


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 11, 2008)

Did she get her looks AND her brains from her mama ?


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations Puff she's very cute. I remember those day's and yes they do grow up very fast. My daughter is going to be 16 in October and my son will be 13 this July. It seems the more they grow the faster my hair turns grey.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Parents are always proud when their kids go further in school then they did.
> 
> Congratulations Puff!!!



LMFAO     Good one.

Congrad Puff. They let in in the school?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think its stupid that kids "GRADUATE" from pre-school. :roll:


Just about as stupid as a BBQ show that talks about horses. Nice.... :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a successful radio show and you still suck!


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats, Puff!

My oldest son just finished his first year of pre-school. I have changed so much - now I'm that guy who comes to Christmas concerts and video tapes the whole thing. What's worse is that I watch them!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Woodman...I want a retraction immediately or I'll ban you!



OK, Puff's daughter is NOT embarassed about him.......


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the retraction Woody.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2008)

All this talk about Rempe and the pictures were deleted!


----------



## john a (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats Puff. What did happen to the pictures?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2008)

Where are the pic's??


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 12, 2008)

The pics are on page one you idiots!


----------



## john pen (Jun 12, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Future heart breakers


----------



## Unity (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The pics are on page one you idiots!


Isn't that just like Rempe to hide the pics on a different page!   

--John


----------



## Griff (Jun 12, 2008)

The pics were gone yesterday -- here today. go figure.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2008)

They are gone again!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2008)

:? ??? I see 'em.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't see them, this is racist!


----------



## john a (Jun 13, 2008)

I still cannot see them???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Today my little one graduated pre school!!
> They grow up too fast.....way too fast.
> We had her favorite food after the ceromony. Ice cream.
> 
> Future heart breakers



This is what I get.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Future heart breakers



you didn't believe me ????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 14, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> :? ??? I see 'em.



Hit CNTRL and F5 at the same time...I bet you don't see them after that!  Those pics are cached if you can still see them...they aren't there!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 14, 2008)

No pics !!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2008)

Only thing I wonder is how a guy as ugly as Puff could have such a cute girl. Must have the milk mans eyes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2008)

It is scary how much she looks like Puffy!  There ain't no doubt that's his angel!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2008)

Same for you bucket head!    I still laugh when I think back on the pic of your little sweet heart stacking your empty beer cans on the kitchen table!


----------

